# Saturday Edition



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 6, 2021)

lol  Thanks for posting


----------



## Millberry (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks so much. Now I have sent them to everyone -LOL


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Love 'em


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Love em all and thanks for sharing !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 7, 2021)

Great batch, Ray.
ROLF
Gary


----------

